# Rumor: Eddy Curry kicked out of Tim Grover's workout program at Hoops the Gym?



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

*Tim Grover is on the Jim Rome show right now!*

The guy that runs Hoops the Gym is being interviewed in the Jungle right now!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Give us updates. Thanks.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

So far,he said that Cory Maggette has the best work ethic of everyone he's ever had in besides MJ.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

He said LeBron is GOING to be an awesome player,but he has a long way to go.He said it has been exaggerated how Lebron was abusing NBA players.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

He said he had to kick a player out this week.He wouldn't name the player.But he said it was because of his work ethic.

Players have to commit to a minimum of one month.Not anyone can be there,money isn't an issue.They select who they want.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

wwwattackathletics.com is the website for the camp.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

UH Ohhhhhhh!!! Jim Rome said he's gotten several emails that the word on the street in Chicago was the player that got kicked out was......Eddy Curry.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Rome has about as much*

credibility as the Iraqi Information Minister


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Rome has about as much*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> credibility as the Iraqi Information Minister


What did Rome say that wasn't credible?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> UH Ohhhhhhh!!! Jim Rome said he's gotten several emails that the word on the street in Chicago was the player that got kicked out was......Eddy Curry.


U serious or joking?


----------



## King (Jun 6, 2003)

*eddie curry*

word is eddy curry got kicked out of tims camp. i t looks as if he is just another wasted talent:sigh:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Wasted talent? That's going way overboard, don't you think?

Do we even have any real evidence that this even happened?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

while it would be disappointing if true, it certainly doesn't make him a bust. He can still work out elsewhere.

You guys can judge from the word on the street, I'll continue to judge by what's done on the ocurt.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> U serious or joking?


Very serious.Tim Grover didn't say it.But Jim Rome said he's received SEVERAL emails saying that it was Eddy.If that really is "the word on the streets",I'm hoping someone who is in Chicago can clarify that they've heard the same thing.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> You guys can judge from the word on the street, I'll continue to judge by what's done on the ocurt.


Amen- Jim Rome's word and 10 cents will get you a cup of coffee somewhere.:laugh:


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Amen- Jim Rome's word and 10 cents will get you a cup of coffee somewhere.:laugh:


Whether anyone likes Rome or not personally,he has no reason to lie and just say Curry's name for the hell of it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

RealBulls,

I think you should ask the mods to change the title of this thread to something like:

Rumor: Eddy Curry kicked out of Tim Grover's workout program at Hoops the Gym?

If this is true, it's kinda big news, and I'm sure everyone would take interest in your thread.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Whether anyone likes Rome or not personally,he has no reason to lie and just say Curry's name for the hell of it.


Sure he does, to stir up controversey- that's what Rome does best. 

Anyway, I'm not going to take Rome's word for it, but I certainly wouldn't put it past Eddy either. If it is true, it is dissapointing, but certainly not the end of the world. Since when is it necessary for a big center to have a strong work ethic? Shaq has gained somewhere in the ballpark of 80 lbs. since entering the league, and he is the most dominant center of his era.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> RealBulls,
> 
> I think you should ask the mods to change the title of this thread to something like:
> ...


Hows that DMD?


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> RealBulls,
> 
> I think you should ask the mods to change the title of this thread to something like:
> ...


I hear you.I'm kinda hoping that it ISN'T TRUE!:sigh: Besides,the thread was only to report what Tim Grover had to say.I'd rather someone else,preferably in Chicago,who has actually heard this rumor comment on it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hows that DMD?


Wow, the sheer speed - impressive.

Now, as for Eddy getting kicked out - if that's true, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Who cares if Eddy got kicked out? Doesn't mean he isn't working. Grover wants guys to commit for a month. Maybe Eddy filmed a commercial or went to the Berto center or took a vacation.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Sure he does, to stir up controversey- that's what Rome does best.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to take Rome's word for it, but I certainly wouldn't put it past Eddy either. If it is true, it is dissapointing, but certainly not the end of the world. Since when is it necessary for a big center to have a strong work ethic? Shaq has gained somewhere in the ballpark of 80 lbs. since entering the league, and he is the most dominant center of his era.


So you think Rome fabricated an email? Or just that we should not pay too much attention to an anonomos email.

I would doubt that Curry would get kicked out by Grover b/c they worked together very well 2 years ago. I bet that he got some new client that didn't fit very well. 

If it is Curry, I am disappoint and somewhat concerned. I do think that this rumor will get this verified one way or the other.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Sure he does, to stir up controversey- that's what Rome does best.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to take Rome's word for it, but I certainly wouldn't put it past Eddy either. If it is true, it is dissapointing, but certainly not the end of the world. Since when is it necessary for a big center to have a strong work ethic? Shaq has gained somewhere in the ballpark of 80 lbs. since entering the league, and he is the most dominant center of his era.


I disagree with you that Jim Rome would just lie for the hell of it.I think you have him confused with Peter Vescey.I have been listening to Jim Rome's radio show for over 10 years.Even when he was only a local radio host here in LA. and San Diego area.

While he is very opinionated and outspoken,he doesn't have a reputation as being a liar.If he did have that rep,he wouldn't be as successful as he is.Too many athletes respect him (minus Jim Everett) for him to not be credible.It would be career suicide otherwise.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I dont think its that big of a deal .I could swear I just read in a article this week that Curry was working with Grover.I also remember Curry and Tyson on the bdssp about 3 weeks ago.

Could Curry had been scheduled to begin working out this week and just had a conflict of schedule and decided not to do it and Grover just dropped him due to his own time constraints as well.

No Biggie


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> So you think Rome fabricated an email? Or just that we should not pay too much attention to an anonomos email.


That's a possiblity. Who's to say Rome even got any emails at all? Do you really trust his word?

This certainly has me concerned, but I wil reserve judgement till i hear it from a *credible* source.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

From Mike Mccgraws latest

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=37778177



> *Where to work out:* Here is one example of how things have changed under the Bulls' new leadership: Center Eddy Curry has been doing his off-season workouts with Tim Grover, renowned as Michael Jordan's personal trainer.
> 
> During his senior year at Thornwood High School, Curry transformed himself from an overweight teenager into the No. 4 pick in the 2001 draft while working with Grover.
> 
> Under former general manager Jerry Krause, Bulls players were strongly encouraged to work out at the Berto Center, and Grover's Hoops the Gym was declared off-limits for pick-up games.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I sure sounds like Grover kicked someone out b/c of work ethic, no conflicting vacation plays. I hope it ain't EC.




> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> That's a possiblity. Who's to say Rome even got any emails at all? Do you really trust his word?
> 
> [


Yes, I believe that some listener sent Rome an email that said that Curry is the guy that got kicked out. Why the hell would Rome make something like that up?


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> I sure sounds like Grover kicked someone out b/c of work ethic, no conflicting vacation plays. I hope it ain't EC.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually,he said he got SEVERAL emails saying that Curry was the player.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I got an*

e-mail saying Dalibor Bagaric was kickeut out of Hoops the Gym.:grinning: :grinning:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I got an*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> e-mail saying Dalibor Bagaric was kickeut out of Hoops the Gym.:grinning: :grinning:


I got that too, but I heard it was because he was galloping around Naked on a pony.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> I got that too, but I heard it was because he was galloping around Naked on a pony.



:hurl:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't doubt too much that somebody sent him an e-mail stating that it was Curry who was kicked out. I think I'll send him an e-mail telling Rome that it was Miles who was booted out.

The problem that I have with someone like Rome (or Vescey or anyone else) is the irresponsibility in which they release "information". Is this e-mail source credible? I'm sure that Jim Rome has some pretty good sources - was this one of them?

Whatever happend to the days of confirming a report before reporting it? Everyone is in such a rush to be the first to report something that what is actual fact is secondary. 

If it truly was Curry that was booted out because of a lack of committment - I'm somewhat upset. It's not the end of the world but it does show a lack of desire. Curry has a chance to be truly special. Look at the legends in any sport and they all share one common theme - a tremendous work ethic. Curry has the gifts to be a legend - does he have the desire to actually become one or will he be merely satisfied with being very good.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

More importantly... lets get the guy with the BEST work ethic since MJ to rub off on EC!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Is there a list of those who are apart of Glover's program?


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> More importantly... lets get the guy with the BEST work ethic since MJ to rub off on EC!


not saying corey doesn't have a good work ethic, but that was obviously just promo talk :|


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> More importantly... lets get the guy with the BEST work ethic since MJ to rub off on EC!


that work ethic hasn't done wonders with the clips.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> that work ethic hasn't done wonders with the clips.


One player does not make a team. Secondly, that Clipper team has too many mouths to feed and not enough food if you know what I mean.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: I got an*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I got that too, but I heard it was because he was galloping around Naked on a pony.




Thats just nasty:hurl:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I got an*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> Thats just nasty:hurl:


LMAO. But I bet you look at his mug and picture him doing it.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I understand people not liking Rome because he's abrasive, loud, rather cocky etc. But if it comes out that Eddy Curry was kicked out of the camp because of his work ethic like Rome said, then does he gain your respect as being a "credible" source? How you guys are outlining the problem, it seems to me that he should, but will it happen?


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

word on the street is it was curry.what the hell is that?word on the street.who's sending him e-mails huggy bear?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> that work ethic hasn't done wonders with the clips.


try watchin corey play, then tell me you wouldn't do close to anything to get him.... honestly.. salaries aside I would rather have Corey straight up over Jalen.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> try watchin corey play, then tell me you wouldn't do close to anything to get him.... honestly.. salaries aside I would rather have Corey straight up over Jalen.


As would I for 10000 reasons.


----------



## Revco38 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> try watchin corey play, then tell me you wouldn't do close to anything to get him.... honestly.. salaries aside I would rather have Corey straight up over Jalen.



I agree 100%. Corey has improved dramatically over the past 2 years, and his on the cusp of being an great player. I think he can score like Jalen can (even has Jalen's droughts at times), but is quicker, stronger, and a better defender. If the bulls could sign him to the MLE, I say do it. Or better, acquire him in a sign and trade.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

I wouldnt mind trading our pick in a sign-and-trade for corey, i really want him on the bulls now.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Even if this IS true, it really dosent neccesarily mean he has a bad work ethic. Thats like saying saying Ray Allen is a horrible shooter because he missed a clutch free throw.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

RetroDreams, I don't even want to know how you thought up Bagaric riding around naked on a pony

:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Retro,

we may need to start a therapy therapy for horri-BULL images.

You need to warn us when you're gonna do something like that.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Yes, I believe that some listener sent Rome an email that said that Curry is the guy that got kicked out. Why the hell would Rome make something like that up?


I'm not saying that I don't believe it- I certainly wouldn't put it past Eddy, as he was not known for his work ethic in H.S. either- just saying that I would like to hear it from a source other than Rome, a man who has clearly gotten where he is through sensationalism and controversey.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> Even if this IS true, it really dosent neccesarily mean he has a bad work ethic. Thats like saying saying Ray Allen is a horrible shooter because he missed a clutch free throw.


How is the the same at all? Good free throw shooters miss free throws. Basketball players with good attitudes don't get thrown out of a gym.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Okay,let me clarify something about this rumor.First of all,as I stated before,Grover never told Rome who the person who got kicked out was.

Secondly,Rome said that he wasn't going to try and guess who the player was.People had already started emailing him as a joke saying it was probably Shawn Kemp or Vin Baker.Rome laughed and replied that he's not even sure if those type playes would even be allowed into Grover's camp,because he is so selective.

After a break,Rome came back on the air and said that he received several emails stating "that the word on the street was that Eddy Curry was the player in question".

Rome did not mention anything more about it.I don't find anything about what he said irresponsible.

As far as the credibility of "the sources..."who knows?Usually where there is smoke,there is fire though.

It would seem to reason that since Hoops the Gym is in Chicago,and Curry being a native Chicagoan playing for the Bulls,someone who knows him or is close to the Bulls organization MIGHT HAVE some inside knowledge.

Regardless of if it's true or not,someone astutely pointed out that it could have been for a variety of reasons.Grover never explained why the player got kicked out.For all we know,it may have been Curry.And the reason could be because he had a mean streak during a game and fought someone.(In which case I'd actually be happy)

So let's not chastise Rome for mentioning in passing what several emailers sent him.It was NOT a topic of discussion on the show.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> [Grover] said he had to kick a player out this week.He wouldn't name the player.*But he said it was because of his work ethic. *





> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> ....*Grover never explained why the player got kicked out.*For all we know,it may have been Curry.And the reason could be because he had a mean streak during a game and fought someone.(In which case I'd actually be happy)


Which is it?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> How is the the same at all? Good free throw shooters miss free throws. Basketball players with good attitudes don't get thrown out of a gym.


Its not as simple as that. Eddy could have been stuck in traffic and came late to camp, he could have accidentally unplugged his alarm clock the other night.. stuff like that happens everyday in the real world. Grover could have kicked him out for petty things like that... would that neccesarily mean eddy has a bad worth ethic? no, not neccesarily. He just got kicked out, and fact is that we dont know enough about the situation to label eddy as lazy without knowing any real written-on-stone facts.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> its not as simple as that. eddy could have been stuck in traffic and came late to camp, he could have accidentally unplugged his alarm clock the other night, stuff like that happens everyday in the real world.. grover could have kicked him out for petty things like that. That wouldnt neccesarily mean eddy has a bad worth ethic, he just got kicked out. Fact is that we dont know enough about the situation to label eddy as lazy without knowing any real facts.


First, it's all a rumor that it's Curry.

But whomever tossed, it's much more likely it was due to a Bad Work Ethic just like Grove said rather than had a Bad Alarm Clock.

Man, until this, I thought the Crawford and Williams lovers had the best excuses.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> One player does not make a team. Secondly, that Clipper team has too many mouths to feed and not enough food if you know what I mean.


and the bulls lack in scoring?

seriously if the Corey's attitude was infectious as was implied it would have shown up on the clippers by now ,he's been there 3 years and i cant say i've seen the work ethic of the clips improve ...actually it would seem its gone the other way even though players are basically auditioning for their next team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> How is the the same at all? Good free throw shooters miss free throws. Basketball players with good attitudes don't get thrown out of a gym.


trent hassell got kicked out of game at the half once last pre-season ....does that mean he is a problem child 

one isolated incident means nothing and no one knows that this is true at all at this point 

much ado about nothing should be the title of this thread


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm not buying it based on a Jim Rome e-mail. I have no idea who the hell this guy e-mailing Jim Rome is, it could be a GM from another team thinking that tarnishing Curry's image might get the Chicago press against him and make him more tradeable (you would figure the GMs in this league know who's at Hoops and who isn't.)

Or it could be someone who heard in the barbershop from his buddy that his buddies brother's sister-in-law's cousin's best friend works the door at Hoops and said it was Eddy.

I honestly don't know, and til I read that Eddy is working out at Berto now, or that Eddy is working out at Hoops for sure, I'm not going to listen.


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

McGraw writes:

"Talk of Pietrus, 21, has been burning up Bulls message boards for the past month."

That's pretty cool to mention this board. I know he's done some favors for us in the past. I've never heard of big writers mentioning something like this. It's kinda like a shout-out!

Just wanna saw wassup to Mr. McGraw if he's reading! GO BULLS!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

anyone ever thought eddy might also be working out at the berto ...i remember him and tyson pushing for that during the season instead of summer league games


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls fans

Make

mole hill->mountain

Not a big deal even if it is true. Judge the guy for what he does on the floor. If he sucks, then speculate on his work ethic. Shaq doesn't work out with Tim Grover, and I think he somehow makes it through the day.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

exactly, now if this supposed lack of work ethic somehow effects eddy's oncourt play.. THEN its time to worry. At this point people are worrying about something that just isnt there.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> trent hassell got kicked out of game at the half once last pre-season ....does that mean he is a problem child


Hassell was thrown out of one practice and could come back the next day.

The unnamed basketball player was asked to leave not come back.

Seems like a significant difference to me.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Hassell was thrown out of one practice and could come back the next day.
> ...


wow, what an extremely small point to make ,but o.k. i'll bite 

there is also a significant difference in the fact that grover is extremely selective trainer , and he doesn't need anyone's business ,while the bulls would have pretty darn stupid to immediately rid themselves of hassell who is not just a commodity but an investment to them 

the point of my previous point of my post which you so obviously moved beyond for this trip through semantics was that one incident means nothing ,an incident that has not even been proven to exist I might add.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls fans
> 
> Make
> ...


Amen


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Still no confirmation/refutation???


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> wow, what an extremely small point to make ,but o.k. i'll bite
> 
> ...


Clearly, given your post, you have no problem with making small or redundant points.

And if the rumor is true, then Grove is losing one of the guys that he invested in. Not the average commodity. It's not every draft that he helps a guy lose 30+ pounds and the draftee goes 4th in the draft.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Even if it's true, nothing will be lost, but it sure won't be good point made by Eddy Curry.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> Still no confirmation/refutation???


It doesn't matter.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

If he was really asked "to leave" the Tim Glover camp what is says is what many of us already know. That is Eddie is the kind of player that needs to be pushed and not a player (for example, like Chnadler) who pushes himself. This is nothing new. Curry is a much more laid back person. This is somthing BC says all the time. That Eddie needs to get a Nasty streak in him. The truth is Eddie is just not like that and never will be.

And remember Glover DEMANDS complete commentment and focus during his workout. My guess, as always based on no real information, is Glover is send Eddie a mesage that he needs to work harder and he will let him back in. Just IMO.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.


You aren't remotely curious?

Remember, Eddy has trained with Grover before. To me, he really must have pissed Tim off to get thrown out, if that's what happened.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly, given your post, you have no problem with making small or redundant points.
> ...


the guy made his reputation off jordan do you really think he cares about curry ?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls fans
> 
> Make
> ...



Of course we make mountain out of a mole hill. Thats what you do when you have missed the playoffs the last 5 years, soon to be 6.

:laugh:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Another possible explanation is that people heard that someone got kicked out, looked at the list of players, saw Eddy's name there, and speculated that it must have been the guy with a reputation for a lack of passion. Speculation turns to fact, and the rest is history.

Anyway, that's just something else to consider. I'll wait til it's confirmed to care, but it really wouldn't surprise me if it's true.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> You aren't remotely curious?
> ...


Nope.


Not until it hits the major media.


Rome is the minor, stuck between the gum and the sole of my shoe media.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


And that sums it up perfectly. Close thread.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Another possible explanation is that people heard that someone got kicked out, looked at the list of players, saw Eddy's name there, and speculated that it must have been the guy with a reputation for a lack of passion. Speculation turns to fact, and the rest is history.
> 
> Anyway, that's just something else to consider. I'll wait til it's confirmed to care, but it really wouldn't surprise me if it's true.


Meanwhile, Eddy Curry is recuperating from a minor eye injury that required stitches and then began to bleed in the sclera. Curry's workouts have been curtailed.  

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...0bulls,1,1818015.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

So much for speculation. He may have temporarily terminated his workouts with Grover, but as everyone can see, it had _nothing_ to do with a lack of work ethic.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

I hope this is not seriouso:heart:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> And that sums it up perfectly. Close thread.


:clap:


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

It MAY prove that it wasn't Curry.Fact is,SOMEBODY got kicked out of Grover's camp.


----------



## Zeos (Jun 4, 2003)

Hmmm, so little facts, so wild of speculations.

It could very well be that Eddy was injured and stopped working out. People heard that someone was kicked out, knew that Eddy stopped working out, and put the two together to arive at the conclusion that Eddy was kicked out of Grover's gym.

Who knows? :whoknows:


----------

